# Camping World Shottin Ac Install



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

We took our 2012 Outback to Camping World in Katy TX to have an additional AC installed. Having just one AC didn't cut it. We dropped of our travel traler and they were to install a 13.5 unit that would have it's own plug to use in addition to the AC the unit came with. About 5 days later we got a call to come pick it up, that all done. We came in, paid and took her back to the storage lot that we keep it at.

About a month later, we brought the trailer home and pluged her in in our driveway. We have a 30amp on the house (for when we bring our trailer home) and plugged in the new ac unit as well to try her out. The new unit did cool but we noticed it cycled on and off alot. After some time I open up the unit from inside the camper and noticed that they didn't even frame out the hole that was made to install it(there was no vent in the bedroom where we had it put in so they had to make an opening in the roof for it). The actually used scrap 2by4's to hold up the the roof. Also, the top unit wasn't even connected to the bottom unit allowing cold air to be suck back into the unit causing it to cycle on and off. Nothing was taped with and you can stick your arm all the way in the attic space all around the hole. All the insulation, plywood and aluminum trusses are visible.

I called Camping World and talked to there service manager, also emailed pictures. He was very apologetic and told me that all will be fixed. When I asked how this could have happened, he really had no answer.

Why would an AC even be put on a camper without completely framing it out first to support the weight of the unit? I'm just at a loss trying to figure out why a "reputable" dealership would even allow this type of work to be done. Oh, and I paid $1600 for this scrap wood and shotty install.

They say all will be fixed, I wonder if I should be owed anything in return. I just wonder about those people that wouldn't even know what to look for and wouldn't have caught this...


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bummer, sorry to here about your installation problems.

Looking at your pictures, note that it looks like they also completely cut through a double roof rafter and it looks like that rafter is on a joint between two sheets of plywood. That's why it is doubled up, not a very good thing to do structurally.

AC units are designed to fit BETWEEN rafters, not across rafters.

when I looked at adding a vent to my 295RE bedroom, I discovered that no matter where a vent was placed in the bedroom roof, it would be on a joint between two sheets of plywood. And on the joint, they double a rafter so you don't have enough width for a vent. Double rafter cuts the spacing by about 1.5". thats what the cut rafter looks like in your picture, same as my layout. Note that none of the factory vents coming through the existing roof end up on a plywood joint.

When I talked to my local RV dealer and explained how the rafters were layed out when I looked at adding a vent, they recomended that I not install a vent on a plywood joint, and they refuse to do installations that end up on a joint or require a rafter to be cut.

the fact that they eliminated a roof support, and you now have the AC weight on top of an unsupported rafter would bother me. Watch for leaks, and you might get up on the roof and see what the roof does when you step on the area around the ac.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I was thinking the same about the integrity of the roof now that the rafter has been cut and there is no support there. I'm wondering if they box/frame it in will that bring back the support in the roof that was lost from them cutting thru the rafter. I still cant believe that such a dealership would hack away at a brand new RV and then give it back to the customer like this...


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the typically bad service you received from CW. There is no excuse for that.

With all the posts on this site and others about the crappy service from CW why would anyone go there? They'll never see me for service i can guarantee that!

This is no reflection on you at all. Mr Lemonis (who supposedly) is trying to improve CW and Good Sam's needed to pay some attention to stuff like this.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well they say they will make it right in the end. I'll let you all know how Camping World handles this in the end. Huge inconvenience to us since this place is over an hour away from us plus now I have a brand new travel trailer that I have to worry about if the front roof of the unit is structurally sound. Amazing.....


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't believe they cut a truss.

There's no way I would ever walk on that part of the roof again. It's integrity has been compromised.

I'd be mad as all get out if that was my camper!

Like KTMRacer said...if they couldn't fit it in between the trusses...they should have consulted you before going any further.

WOW... Besides doing a crappy job...IMHO...they've actually caused permanent harm. Sorry this had to happen to you.

I'm interested in putting in a second a/c in my bedroom like you did. But I'm going to get one of those video probes that Harbor Freight makes...so I can see where to place it exactly...so it doesn't require cutting a truss...and I can box it out properly

It's sad --- but there's probably never been a time where the ol' saying..."If you want something done right - do it yourself" held more true.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe are stamped Galvanized steel, instead of aluminum in our Outbacks


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just talked to Camping World in Katy again. They said the manufacturer sent schematics and instructions calling to cut the truss. After speaking with/emailing the Service Manager, General Manager and even the CEO of Camping World, they have all assured me that they will make this right. The RV is going back into the shop this Friday, March 2. I am having them photograph all work as it is done BEFORE closing up the frame so I know that all is good in there. They have assured me that I would be able to walk around the unit on the roof and that the integrity of the roof with the additional AC would be fine. I'm going to hope for the best. Now that all on involved I hope for the best. I will keep you updated on here as to how it all turns out. Thanks again.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Phhtt, schematics....yeah, right. I don't think Gilligan uses schematics.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Chuggs said:


> I can't believe they cut a truss.
> 
> There's no way I would ever walk on that part of the roof again. It's integrity has been compromised.
> 
> ...


I have the harbor freight video camera, not the greatest, but it does work and has been very helpfull in doing mods. Worth the HF $$.

And, there really should be no reason to cut both trusses in the trailer to install a vent or AC on a roof seam on an outback. If there is no roof seam, they use a single truss. If there is a seam, they use back to back trusses with the vertical members touching, the horizontal members spreading. Basically looks like a "T" instead of an "L". Gives good support for the seam of wood. All that is necessary is to cut the horizontal flange of ONE of the trusses to give the required clearance and spacing. that still leaves two vertical members and a single uncompromised truss, more than adequate for support. What it does still leave is a roof wood seam along one edge of the AC or vent. Not great, but IMHO better than cutting both trusses and putting the seam in the middle.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Hate to hear about shoddy work like this. I PM'ed you a couple of times on this, and was wondering how it turned out. Sure wasn't expecting this, makes me feel like I should've twisted your arm more to DIY. Hope they hold true to their word, but being in construction, I'd say most important is restoring structural integrity. Good luck.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

LaydBack said:


> Hate to hear about shoddy work like this. I PM'ed you a couple of times on this, and was wondering how it turned out. Sure wasn't expecting this, makes me feel like I should've twisted your arm more to DIY. Hope they hold true to their word, but being in construction, I'd say most important is restoring structural integrity. Good luck.


Week all this week I have been in touch with Camping Worlds GM along with their service manager. The CEO of Camping World actually sawy post about this subject on another site and has gotten involved. All 3 have told me they will make this right. I will be taking the camper back tomorrow (march 2nd) . We all will be looking at it together and they have guaranteed me a proper fix to this. We will see. I really don't have much choice here. I just still. Any believe I actually paid for this mess. Let's hope they stick by their word though and make good. Afterwards I would like to see what they offer us in return for this mess. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, took the trailer back to Camping World in Katy TX today. Met with the Service Manager, General Manager and tech that will be working on the unit.

While waiting for everyone to get together, I asked the service manager if they had a flashlight since we will be looking into the AC unit from inside. You would have thought I asked for a lung. I knew this wasn't going to be a fun meeting. I also asked what happened, why was my trailer returned to me with the job only half completed. He told me that was an internal matter. I asked him again and he said, "I gave you your answer". Nice. So much for honesty. Hey, anyone can make a mistake right? Why not just say why?

After our flashlight arrived, me, the gen manager and the service manager all went inside. The service manager took off the AC filter and with the service tech looks up into the unit. He tells the service tech, "ok, I guess they want all this closed up". Really? "closed up". How about "framed out"! I then had to come up to them, reach into the AC unit and pull out one of those 2 by 4 scraps of wood (you can see them in one of the pictures I uploaded in my original post on this thread) and hand it to them. It wasn't even attach, just wedged up there to hold up the AC unit up.

Then I discussed with the service tech how he was going to fix this and frame it out. He was the most informative of them all, explaining the fix, what materials would be used. Very nice guy. They could take a lesson from him. I told him I was concerned about the integrity of the roof since the AC was never framed out. I asked that when I pick up the unit that I be able to go up on the roof near the AC and try it out before leaving. The Service manager said, "let's do that now, before the fix". With myself, the general manager and the tech inside, the service manager goes up on the roof and starts jumping up and down HARD all around the AC unit. You could see the unit on the inside along with the ceiling bouncing! I thought it was going to fall through! I had to yell out for him to "Stop It"! Amazing.... It's like he thinks this is all a joke or something.

They say it will all be fixed in a week. I wish I never went there in the first place. All I want is what I paid for. I don't know who the service manager thinks he is but I know I don't have to be treated this way. I do have to add that the CEO of Camping World has been in contact with me via email. He has also asked to be updated on this as it progresses and told me thathe will make sure it turns out good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Being a father of 4 boys, I have become a person of great reason, and definitely believe in teachable moments. Mistakes and accidents are forgiveable, but gross negligence and incompetence are not. Camping World gets enough of our hard earned dollars and charged you a rate that definitely allows them to employ a competent person. Hell, I could've talked you thru a better install than that, just from the stop I made at the local dealer to look at a unit like yours. They really want this to get swept under the rug swiftly, and definitely don't want it to garner the attention it's







of. By all means be reasonable, but do not settle for anything less than total assuredness and satisfaction. You have a brand new trailer. Call Keystone and ask them what they would recommend or demand in this situation. How will it affect warranty? It can be fixed, but do they have someone competent enough to do it right?

In my eyes, the solution isn't for them to find the tech that did it, and fire him. I think the solution is for them to look at their practices and how they educate and train their techs. This isn't an isolated incident, this is just one that didn't slip thru the cracks. As a craftsman, I realize that every guy that shows up on bid day with a low number, isn't my competition. Not saying that you got a low number, and jumped on it, because you didn't. You thought you were going to the giant of the industry and had nothing to worry about. My point is that in general, people don't compare the competency and skill set of who's performing the work. In this case, I'd say Camping World didn't screen and train their employee to guarantee the quality of work that they should be putting out the door. You didn't balk at their labor rate, why should you not be made whole? Again, good luck brother. I think that if this doesn't turn out right, we should all rally around you, and let Camping World realize that there's power in numbers, and you aren't just some Joe The Plumber that they can push aside.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

What amazes me more than the shotty work is the service managers arrogant attitude about the whole thing. Someone needs to remind them that we are PAYING for these services. For him to be jumping up and down on top of my trailer like that. It was as if he was trying to cave the dam thing in! This is my property not his. Oh, and then after all was said and done I go back outside with the trailer keys to unhitched it from my truck to leave it. When I come back in to leave the keys, him and the general manager are in his office just yuking it up! So much for a sincere apology. The most unproffesional place I have ever been too. You know, I could have had this done for way less. I called around before I made the appointment. I went with Camping World because I wanted a professional install. They we not the cheapest but I don't want "the cheapest" I want the best. What I got was scrap wood, a childish unprofessional staff and and still no completed AC install. Oh, and the service manager is a "RVIA Master Tech" according to the brochure. So did he learn the "jumping up and down" on the trailer in RVIA school? Stupid.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you don't have it, but imagine having video of that idiot jumping up and down on your trailer....then sending that to the CEO of Camping World?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think Camping World owes you a refund. Get Keystone involved if this isn't resolved to your satisfaction. They should have the last word on whether this compromised the structural integrity of the roof and if the fix was appropriate.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Bear25314 said:


> Just talked to Camping World in Katy again. They said the manufacturer sent schematics and instructions calling to cut the truss. After speaking with/emailing the Service Manager, General Manager and even the CEO of Camping World, they have all assured me that they will make this right. The RV is going back into the shop this Friday, March 2. I am having them photograph all work as it is done BEFORE closing up the frame so I know that all is good in there. They have assured me that I would be able to walk around the unit on the roof and that the integrity of the roof with the additional AC would be fine. I'm going to hope for the best. Now that all on involved I hope for the best. I will keep you updated on here as to how it all turns out. Thanks again.....


Ask them to fax you a copy of the "schematics and instructions calling to cut the truss"...shouldn't be a difficult request.

I'd love a copy myself. I'd be totally flaberghasted if it's on any official Keystone letterhead...with a factory contact on it.

It doesn't take much to prove these guys are telling you the truth...or selling you an never ending trail of lies.

i just have a sneaking suspicion they cannot or will not provide you with these details... in which case I would take it to a different Keystone dealer for an objective review of the work done...contact KEYSTONE...and document everything...just in case you need a judge to decide damages later...


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Bear25314 said:


> Well, took the trailer back to Camping World in Katy TX today. Met with the Service Manager, General Manager and tech that will be working on the unit.
> 
> .... I don't know who the service manager thinks he is but I know I don't have to be treated this way. I do have to add that the CEO of Camping World has been in contact with me via email. He has also asked to be updated on this as it progresses and told me thathe will make sure it turns out good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


I think the Service Manager should know exactly what he "is"...Unemployed!

This whole fiasco revolves around unskilled management. The General Manager is wearing blinders for not canning the Service Manager. The Service Manager is THE guy responsible for tasking the technicians...within their skill sets...to carry out the task in a proper and professional manner. He failed at this in so many ways.

The guys as Keystone probably have a real "engineer"....that designs the structure using known engineering elements. Cutting two trusses doesn't sound like something an Engineer/Designer at Keystone would "prescribe"... I'm sure the engineer wouldn't prescribe the "TLAR" method of finite element analysis... OOH, OOH...lets go hop on the roof and see if we can get it to cave in or not...

You can download the instructions for most RV A/C units from the internet if you google them. I would be interested in comparing what Dometic or Coleman say in their installation instructionsl about cutting trusses, and supporting cornersl with loose 2x4 scraps. OMG this job reeks....

If it where me...I'd make templates of the area from the nearest whole truss that runs in front and rear of the a/c unit....Longitudinally. I'd get some galvanized steel and hammer a truss like section... then structurally rivet peices of angle to the severed trusses...and the intact trusses that are near your a/c unit to rivet the newly devised "stringer truss" if you will. Fasten one of these to the left and right sides of the opening...then you'll have something to screw a plywood frame to with the correct 14" x 14" opening, or whatever is specified. It would have been nice to have that surface to fold the EDPM roofing material in over the opening...to staple down...so it doesnt' get pulled away from under the a/c unit over time. I'm assuming they just cut the rubber roofing away flush with the big hole they made and tossed it though. You might be able to use some of that eternabond tape to have something to fold over the edge.

It's obviously not optimum...but it would at least have two un compromised trusses to share the loads of the severed trusses.

Make me shudder in disbelief....


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been in touch with Keystone. They informed me that Camping World was also in touch with them. Keystone told me they would never advise cutting a truss. They explained to me how every truss in the ceiling is there to support the roof and cutting even one would compromise that roof. Camping world gave me a copy of the schematics of my trailer they got from Keystone. At the top of the schematic Keystone wrote , "Below is the print out the the Outback 298re. As I explained on the phone, due to production changes,I am unable to speak for the accuracy of this print. Should damage occur while cutting/and framing a vent for an AC in the bedroom, KRV would not be responsible for the repairs. With the unit being a travel trailer, it is most likely a 30 amp electrical system and trying to run a second AC may prove challenging as well". Hello? Why didn't they contact me before even starting this job if the manufacturer even told them this may not work.? The 30 amp isn't a problem because the additional AC unit has its own cord and is 110. But in no way does it say or show where Keystone says to cut a truss as the Camping World service manager said it does.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What Model Dometic AC unit is it. Have you seen the installation instructions from them?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about your troubles here. Situations like this is why I do all my work myself.

Please keep us posted.

DAN


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

The guy jumping on the roof really shows how little he understands about rv roofs. Sure...today the roof didn't collapse. Thats not the real problem. The real problem is that ...since the trusses were cut...there is less structure to keep the roof shape over time. This summer...when the attic gets all steamy hot...whats to keep the decking from slowly sagging. Almost imperceivable. Suddenly, you'll notice that rainwater is starting to pool on the roof...instead of draining off. This water will eventually make it thru the a/c mounting gasket...and drip inside...causing even more structural damage.

The decking material will begin to rot...eventually the a/c unit will be laying on the floor.

This is assuming you are planning to use the camper for more than one season.

They broke it they bought it... I'd either sell it to them... Or I was going to say give you a written warranty for future repairs dealing with the damge they've caused...but do you really want more Camping World service?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So I haven't been on here for awhile and have read this post...WOW...
I'm so sorry to hear about what you have had to deal with. This should be happy memories using your trailer, paying money to be able to stay cooler inside has resulted in issues above and beyond. As a minimum above the repair that needs to be supported from the manufacturer, CW needs to provide you a written warranty on the roof, and should the roof fail, all damages to be covered. That is the right thing for them to do.

What they did is total crap! I had an issue when i purchased a new tent trailer where the RV place put a bolt through the roof to hold up the door the dealer said"the manufacturer said to do it r...long story short I called the manufacturer and they agreed to take the trailer back and fix it right. Yes I had to drive 5 hours to the border where they met me and 2 weeks later another trip to pick up,

Get CW to warranty the roof for as long as you own the trailer, annual inspections...They should have no problem if they really want to "make it right". Hey get a heavy set guy (me) and I will jump on the roof after the repair to test...kidding.

Once again so sorry and the last thing you probably want is all sorts of advice, so do what you feel is right 
Make sure it is exactly what you want and Keystone approves the repair.

Take care and keep us posted


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been reading this thread in interest, and finally felt that I should chime in. In my opinion, if CW cut structure out of the roof against factory recommendations, they are responsible to replace the cut member to bring it back to factory specifications...if they don't want or can't do it, they just bought themselves a camper. I am sure they will resist either option and force you to seek legal help. The missing member has weakened the overall structural integrity of the trailer; no way would I accept this!
Also, I would end your contact with CW at Katy; go straight to the CEO and tell him all of the crap you put up with at the shop. My bet is the service manager will get a new title as "fired".
I am sorry to read about all of the problems this has caused. Stay strong and insist on full restitution or replacement.
Please keep updating us along the way.
bbwb


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

First of all, thank you ALL for the support. I know it's just a camper, but we really enjoy our summer getaways and looks forward to the memories we make with every outing. As I'm sure you all do too. I am happy to say that Camping World has extended an offer to us concerning our camper. I would rather not discus the details as we have to weigh our options as well but at least it's a start to an end. I'm glad they have opened the door to resolve this correctly. I promise to update you all when this is over but would rather wait until all the details are worked out. Like I said, it's a start. It there are alot of variables that need to be talked about between us and them before settling. Thank you all again. I've never met any of you but it just amazes me how much support, ideas and encouragement I received fr the online community. I'll update again when the time comes. Hopefully soon. Till then...


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Every shop has a problem from time to time. It is how you correct the situation and give the customer what they paid for in a timely manner that is most important. But this installation is beyond not acceptable!! It's not even my trailer or my shop and It makes me mad!

From Camping worlds perspective this should be a red flag to the management team to inspect what everyone expects to be a quality job. Specifically is work being dispatched to untrained Technicians. Is a support system in place to monitor the work quality of the technicians and provide them assistance as the job is being performed? Also they should be tracking "Comebacks" to identify areas of concern, employees that need additional training, and employees that need to be fired.

I run 23 service departments and from the pictures and the OP's comments this is a serious management issue that has to be addressed quickly. Once you loose your reputation it takes years to get it back! It appears there are no internal controls in place to minimize "Comebacks" or to learn from their mistakes and make corrective action.

I assume Camping World has a regional manager of some kind and I would insist to meet with him for the delivery of the completed job back to you. I would also insist the panels be removed for a complete inspection of the work performed. As someone already suggested I would also contact Keystone to confirm their repair attempt is in compliance with Keystone's warranty.

After their repair attempt has been completed I would return to the selling dealer for an inspection to confirm you will not have any warranty issues or at least inform Keystone of the issue and provide them with the pictures of the repair and get them to put in writing these repairs will not affect your warranty. If Keystone declineds to warranty the roof in the future have them put in writing specifically what repairs will specifically need to be done to restore warranty coverage.

Should you have a roof issue later and the installation does not meet Keystone's requirements they will not pay for it nor should they since they are not responsible for the shoddy repair that caused the failure.

If I can help you please contact me.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all that info! I agree and have been in contact with Keystone and also Dometic (manufacturer of the additional AC). Both have informed me that the install was incorrect. Keystone has also informed me that if anything were to happen to the front part of the roof (they have now documented in my file about this "install") that the work would not be covered because of the incorrect install. I am actually back at Camping World at this very moment awaiting work how this will be handled. A plan has been offered to us and we have countered offered. I will update when this is complete. Thanks again.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope that you do not accept this trailer back...the warranty is voided, the structure is compromised etc...CW is now going to be the new owners of this trailer. You did not buy a compromised camper nor should you accept one due to incompetence.
I am sure they will resist this new ownership arrangement and may need some persuasion through the legal system.
bbwb


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't think this should be considered a fatal error, sounding the death knell for the trailer. If push comes to shove, the ceiling can be opened and the compromised truss replaced. In my mind, that would be the only repair I would consider acceptable. Start over, do it the right way and move on.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Well what WWH said is true. When I had my issue I had the trailer rep @ my house looking at what the dealer did. I had forgotten about that but remembered when I read his post. And yes he confirmed that in no way should that have been done to our trailer. All I requested was to have the trailer back to 100%, nothing more nothing less.
Things worked out for me, I feel, as I involved the manufacturer right away. what ever offer they make sleep on it don't rush and if you're good with it go forward, but verify the work! 
If you feel the need to challenge their decision, it is your trailer not theirs!
Good luck and we are here for questions and support!
Pat


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, like I said in an earlier post, we met again with Camping World this weekend. We were offered our camper back with the new AC installed (we declined). We were then offered the choice of having Camping World purchase us an identical trailer from another dealership (Camping World doesn't carry our camper at that location) or choose a "comparable" trailer that they sell to replace our original trailer. We choose the later.

We were givin a few trailers to choose from that they felt were "comparable" to ours. We settled on a Dutchmen Denali travel trailer. We were then told that there was a price difference in what our trailer was worth and what that trailers cost was. They asked us for $5300 difference. Really? Needless to say, that didn't happen. Long story short, we ordered the trailer with all the extras our original one had. It should be delivered in 6 to 8 weeks.

I think we did the right thing. We hope we did the right thing. Living in the south (Houston TX area) our summers are extremely hot and our original campers 1 AC just couldn't keep up. This new camper is a 50amp camper and will have 2 AC's in it when it comes in. If we were to have them simply "replace" our camper, we would just end up with what we pulled in in the first place and going through all this for nothing.

With that in mind. The last hurdle is accepting delivery and finishing up all the paperwork. I know we won't accept paying anything more for this one and I just hope that's how it goes in the end. We did agree that they can keep our $1600 we originally paid for the first AC job since yhis new trailer now will have 2 AC's.

It ain't over till its over. I won't be relieved until we leave with our trailer and see them in the rear view mirror. So, in the end (which we are not there yet until delivery and pull out) I believe they are doing the right thing. I am appreciative of there offer to replace our trailer. I think, if all goes well till the end, that there offer was very fair and makes up for all that happened. I hope they learned as much from all this as we have.

And finally, Thank You Mr. Lemonis (CEO Camping World) for reaching out to us and making this right. Very honorable thing to do. Thank You

Until delivery.... I'll update then + pictures.

Thanks everybody for listening. In the end, they did the right thing. (just no surprises at delivery please).


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome news!

All one would hope for is to be made "whole"...and not walk away as an innocent, injured party. Sure, you've got some scrapes and bruises...I know this had to put you and your family through some emotional turmoil/ save any financial hardship. Still...very nice to start fresh with a trailer and warranty intact.

Kudos to Mr. Lemonis and Camping World for going the distance to make the customer whole. That bodes very well for them in my book. VERY WELL!

Hope your new Denali is a suitable floorplan. I know that the two a/c units will be a very welcome feature.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Very happy to see this work out! Hopefully you will get your new trailer quickly so you can enjoy the entire camping season.

Double Kudos to Camping World for stepping up. However, don't let your guard down until the deal is complete. You can't trust anyone anymore.

I know one thing for sure. You won't be buying the Camping World extended warranty coverage with your new trailer!!

DAN


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Either way you look at it, to me Camping World did come back at the end and made it right. It took some time getting to an end but they did good by us and made up for the mistake. (still have to take delivery though, just saying). When we pull away in 6 to 8 weeks from now I can't say that I will never go back. I've never went through anything like this with any company before but I can also say I've never heard of a company stepping up like this (without litigation) and making it right. I see us giving them another chance. Along with CEO Mr. Lemonis, the General Manager of the Katy store, Mr. Olsen was helpful and made it happen. I will add though that my guard is still a bit up until we take delivery. After that I'll exhale.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Bear25314 said:


> ... my guard is still a bit up until we take delivery. After that I'll exhale.


That's where the expression..."Once bitten,,,twice shy" comes from, I think?


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

You had to find someone with enough concern and horsepower to get the job done. The service mangler (manager) was not your friend but rather your adversary in this. He still has the same attitude he had when you arrived. You can expect the same treatment from him on your next problem. If he was no longer associated with the service department, I would try again. If he is there, I would not be. The man has proved to be a liability and not an asset.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Grover said:


> You had to find someone with enough concern and horsepower to get the job done. The service mangler (manager) was not your friend but rather your adversary in this. He still has the same attitude he had when you arrived. You can expect the same treatment from him on your next problem. If he was no longer associated with the service department, I would try again. If he is there, I would not be. The man has proved to be a liability and not an asset.


I would hope that the Service Manager and the Technician that did the work no longer have a job at Camping World. I agree that if they are still there, I would definitely not go back.

DAN


----------



## Mikemcgl (Mar 11, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

I posted the update on here. 
It's 4 posts up. We are now just waiting for delivery. They said it will take 6 to 8 weeks. I will update if any changes occur.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bear25314 said:


> We were givin a few trailers to choose from that they felt were "comparable" to ours. We settled on a Dutchmen Denali travel trailer.


Great News!!!

Which Dutchman model?

BTW...you know you'll now be labled as a SOB on this site right? (Some Other Brand)


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know. We really LOVED our Outback 298re. We got to sleep in it a whole 7 nights before this all happened though so we really didn't even get used to it yet. We were offered a few models and choose a Dutchmen Denali 287re. Basically has the same floor plan but in a 50 amp service with 2nd AC. Also power jacks, residential microwave, granit counter tops. I added a fireplace, ladder and leather swivel recliners at my expense since I didn't have those with our original trailer. (I'm not looking to get anything free). We did this because this location doesn't carry Keystone products and I'd they bought us one from another dealership (they did offer to do that) we would be right back to square one, a trailer with 1 AC.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bear25314 said:


> I know. We really LOVED our Outback 298re. We got to sleep in it a whole 7 nights before this all happened though so we really didn't even get used to it yet. We were offered a few models and choose a Dutchmen Denali 287re. Basically has the same floor plan but in a 50 amp service with 2nd AC. Also power jacks, residential microwave, granit counter tops. I added a fireplace, ladder and leather swivel recliners at my expense since I didn't have those with our original trailer. (I'm not looking to get anything free). We did this because this location doesn't carry Keystone products and I'd they bought us one from another dealership (they did offer to do that) we would be right back to square one, a trailer with 1 AC.


wow..that sound great! Don't go and try finding dutchmeners.com....we'll still be here for you, regardless of the trailer you tow.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)




----------

